# Oil leasks - which seals? 2.8L 30V



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

Oil leak - seals?
I replaced the crank ventilation hoses and valves (the 'pump' was clogged, hoses briddle); I am sure this contributed to the oil leak (oil dripping onto exhaust on both sides).
I have the valve covers off, timing belts etc off. 
I have a complete gasket/seal kit on hand.

Now the question: what seals should I change:
- the front cam shaft look dry.
- hard to tell about the rear seals
- ditto cam chain tensioner seal (passenger side tensioner currently compressed)
- rear 'plugs' (read they also have a tendency to leak).

Should I change the cam seals, even so the front look dry?
What about the cam chain tensioner seal? How do I get to it? The tensioner is compressed, bolts removed, is loose. But can't figure out how to get it out from under the chain?
Really would like to change the rear seals and chain tensioner.

Will NOT change the front crankshaft seal.

Car is 1999 A6 2.8l 30V, 100k miles.

Links for how to's needed, particularly chain tensioner, rear seals, cam removal (if needed to get the tensioner out), rear cam seals.

Any tips and suggestions.
Need to get it done asap.

Thanks.


----------



## mithril (Feb 6, 2003)

Change every seal, you're going to have to eventually....


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

*Install new seals; torque sequence*

Removed all 4 cams and tenionsers (easier than I thought).
Cleaned sealing surfaces.

Now the install:

- where to put RTF
- put the 'half cap' end cam bearing caps on first and bolt down, then push seal in? Or insert seal into half circle and put cap on top?
- ditto rear 'plugs'

Certain torque down sequence? (I have torque numbers somewhere already).


----------



## awdjunkies (Nov 8, 2006)

vtraudt said:


> Removed all 4 cams and tenionsers (easier than I thought).
> Cleaned sealing surfaces.
> 
> Now the install:
> ...




http://elsaweb.spaghetticoder.org/doc/A.en-GB.A04.5609.59/25906404/3

Here is also a quick "guide" to help you visualize the work and sealing involved (Yes, even though yours is a 2.8 vs the illustrated 2.7T. But rest assured its pretty much the same type of job.) As you have found since yours is/was already apart.


----------



## awdjunkies (Nov 8, 2006)

awdjunkies said:


> http://elsaweb.spaghetticoder.org/doc/A.en-GB.A04.5609.59/25906404/3
> 
> Here is also a quick "guide" to help you visualize the work and sealing involved (Yes, even though yours is a 2.8 vs the illustrated 2.7T. But rest assured its pretty much the same type of job.) As you have found since yours is/was already apart.



Crap, forgot to include that other link to help you visualize( http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=1710287&highlight=OIL+SEAL )

Sorry...


----------

